# [EVDL] Convert an automatic FWD car?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Seems reasonable, except for the automatic. Can you find a manual at a 
scrapyard?

Just out of curiosity, how is your engine failing, and how many Km's does it 
have?

-Phil
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Eduardo Kaftanski" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, November 30, 2007 9:06 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Convert an automatic FWD car?


>
> My first conversion is still not ready (waiting for the machine shop) and
> I am planning the second.... I need input.
>
> My daily driver's engine is failing. Its a 1996 Citroen Xantia, automatic.
> The engine is a 115HP 2.0 and the transmission is a 4 speed non-electronic
> auto (ZF4HP14). Car weights around 2500lbs.
>
> I plan on putting in a Warp9 or bigger motor, a 1k zilla and 144v of
> 12v deep cycle lead acid batts. I dont need more than 20 miles of range.
>
> Am I too crazy?
>
> -- 
> Eduardo K. |
> http://www.carfun.cl | I'm white and nerdy
> http://ev.nn.cl | Weird Al
> |
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Eduardo,

The motor, controller and batteries are no problem. I am using the same set 
up with 180 volts of batteries and have a range of 39.5 miles so far at 50% 
DOD.

If you are using a automatic, you will have to modified it so you can start 
to the move the car at about .1mph. The torque converter in some models 
will not start to lock up below 500 rpm. If you idle the motor at 500 rpm, 
then if you do not apply additional load to the motor to keep it running up 
in rpm, you will be starting out at a jerk which may take out the clutches 
in with a short period of time.

I am now testing a GM heavy duty TH-400 automatic that does not use a torque 
converter, put uses a pump drive that can start turning the pump right at 
0.1 rpm, has very heavy racing type clutches and all the automatic control 
devices have been remove, add a full manual value which now can only be 
shifted like a manual transmission.

The advantage will be, that I get rid of a flywheel, pressure plate, clutch 
disc or a very heavy torque converter, the governor controls, the kick down 
cables, less transmission fluid because of the torque converter and it fits 
any Warp motors and GE motors using the same adapter plate that fits any GM 
engine from the 1957's to the present.

The disadvantage is that some gear ratios are too high and you must change 
your differential gear ratio to a very low gear ratio. If your transmission 
is a vacuum control that regulates the transmission oil pressure which some 
of the new electronic transmission do not use, you have to install a vacuum 
control regulator that is control by the accelerator linkage which increases 
the pump pressure when the vacuum is low (normally cause by engine 
acceleration) and decrease pump pressure when accelerator linkage is 
release.

These units are normally use on diesel engines that do not produce a vacuum 
source, but uses this vacuum regulator which controls a vacuum source from a 
vacuum pump.

You can idle a Zilla by installing another 5 kohm pot in series with the 
existing accelerator 5k ohm and then set that pot for a idle point. I use a 
three position selector switch on the dash, that can switch this pot out and 
into the circuit. The only thing that I have to remember is to switch it 
out of the circuit, because the Zilla will not start up with a pot 
resistance signal to the Zilla.

I have a retire diesel master mechanic that is working on this system, and 
we will find out in June 2008 how this is going to work out.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Eduardo Kaftanski" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, November 30, 2007 10:06 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Convert an automatic FWD car?


>
> My first conversion is still not ready (waiting for the machine shop) and
> I am planning the second.... I need input.
>
> My daily driver's engine is failing. Its a 1996 Citroen Xantia, automatic.
> The engine is a 115HP 2.0 and the transmission is a 4 speed non-electronic
> auto (ZF4HP14). Car weights around 2500lbs.
>
> I plan on putting in a Warp9 or bigger motor, a 1k zilla and 144v of
> 12v deep cycle lead acid batts. I dont need more than 20 miles of range.
>
> Am I too crazy?
>
> -- 
> Eduardo K. |
> http://www.carfun.cl | I'm white and nerdy
> http://ev.nn.cl | Weird Al
> |
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roland Wiench wrote:
> > Hello Eduardo,
> >
> > The motor, controller and batteries are no problem. I am using the same set
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Fri, Nov 30, 2007 at 09:19:02AM -0800, (-Phil-) wrote:
> Seems reasonable, except for the automatic. Can you find a manual at a 
> scrapyard?

I could work if I could lock it in some gear. Retrofiting the
gear lever would be almost impossible (and I like this particular car,
the body is almost perfect and I know its entire history)

> Just out of curiosity, how is your engine failing, and how many Km's does it 
> have?
>

It has 127900kmts (in 11 years). It was my wife's car, got used 
only some days a week, the heater core corroded, all coolant got out
and the engine overheated. The head cracked.

I made a patch-up job to keep driving until I can convert it, but
at least one piston or cilinder got warped because the crankcase
pressurizes and oil gets thrown out via the dipstick.

So I have almost the ideal glider. Nice body, in a car I love,
with a busted engine.

-- 
Eduardo K. | 
http://www.carfun.cl | I'm white and nerdy
http://ev.nn.cl | Weird Al
|

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Eduardo Kaftanski wrote:
> > My first conversion is still not ready (waiting for the machine shop) and
> > I am planning the second.... I need input.
> >
> ...


----------

